

Code Racer - compete in live code challenges - jseifer
http://coderace.me

======
mistrQ
This sounds awesome. Unfortunately I don't want to login with my Facebook
account.

------
bpierre
It sounds cool, but a Facebook account is required.

~~~
TheHunter
This. Completely lame requiring a Facebook account.

------
kurrent
would have loved to try this, but fb only login?

seriously guys?!

